# Have faith in the Pfizer vaccine



## mellowyellow (Jan 13, 2021)

Source:  Reddit


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 15, 2021)

A top doctor for Norway’s drug regulatory agency on Friday suggested side effects from the Pfizer/BioNTech coronavirus vaccine may have contributed to deaths in some older patients.

Dr. Sigurd Hortemo, chief physician at the Norwegian Medicines Agency, said in a statement that common side effects like fever and nausea shortly after vaccination may have led to more serious outcomes and deaths among elderly, frail patients.

According to the Norwegian Medicines Agency, as of Thursday, reports of 23 suspected deaths were sent to the Norwegian ADR health registry, including 13 reports assessed by health officials. The patients died within a week of vaccination, a spokesperson said.


"We cannot rule out that adverse reactions to the vaccine occurring within the first days following vaccination (such as fever and nausea) may contribute to more serious course and fatal outcome in patients with severe underlying disease," the agency said in the statement.

CORONAVIRUS TO CUT US LIFE EXPECTANCY BY OVER A YEAR, STUDY ESTIMATES

The statement noted that Pfizer’s large clinical trials didn’t test the vaccine on patients with severe illness or those older than 85.

Indeed, prior to emergency approval from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, a committee advising the agency endorsed the product and found no specific safety concerns among subgroup analyses but did list several unknowns that will need to be investigated further, including duration of immunity, efficacy in certain high-risk populations, those previously infected, as well as effectiveness among asymptomatic infection, long-term effects of COVID-19 disease, mortality and transmission of SARS-CoV-2. The trial tested patients up to 85 years old.

According to Pfizer, the Norway agency isn't alarmed by the small number of incidents.
https://www.foxnews.com/health/norway-coronavirus-vaccines-23-deaths-elderly-frail-patients


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

The news as a whole is troubling (to say the least), because as of yesterday, news reports here in Canada suggest that now scientists are claiming that the time frame for giving the second does can be extended much longer than the drug-makers recommendations, which tells me that people on both sides are making things up as they go.


----------



## 911 (Jan 16, 2021)

When I left the hospital, my doctor told me that I now have 5-7 months of immunity. I asked which was it, 5 or 7. He told me that he was only quoting what the CDC is telling him. However, he also told me that I should be vaccinated ASAP, but to wait 2 weeks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 16, 2021)

911 said:


> When I left the hospital, my doctor told me that I now have 5-7 months of immunity. I asked which was it, 5 or 7. He told me that he was only quoting what the CDC is telling him. However, he also told me that I should be vaccinated ASAP, but to wait 2 weeks.


Sigh... so much conflicting information, I believe not a single thing anymore related to the vaccination process or any information related to the vaccine itself, and I hold not a stitch of faith in the idea that the vaccines are the solution to the Covid problem.

That's what happens when normal everyday people are lied to, eventually we become numb to even the truth.

On a positive note, I am happy to see you're doing better, 911, and wish you a full and speedy recovery.


----------

